
A web service demo that uses async IO while possible - wb14123
https://github.com/wb14123/web_benchmark
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

~~~
wb14123
Thanks for the suggest. I've put it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10891574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10891574)
. I don't know if I should delete this thread?

